# HEAT sign Michael Beasley



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Miami HEAT ‏@MiamiHEAT 2m
> OFFICIAL: The @MiamiHEAT have signed Michael Beasley.


All the local beat writers shitted on Woj's report. NEVER DOUBT WOJ! :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Riley on Mike


> Miami HEAT ‏@MiamiHEAT 57s
> Pat Riley: Michael (Beasley) had the best years of his career with us. We feel that he can help us.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm conflicted.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Non-guaranteed deal, even though there's little doubt he'll make the team unless he gets arrested or breaks a team rule. 


> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 5m
> Beasley becomes one of 4 players with non-guaranteed contracts for camp; 13 others hold guaranteed deals. Heat can carry maximum of 15.
> 
> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 5m
> ...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Had a feeling Woj couldn't be swindled like that. 

I know I'm a jackass for it, but I love it. Crazy thing is I was just watching PHX Beasley highlights from a Beasley thread on the realgm board. Hadn't seen much of him in PHX. He definitely still gets hot.

This is SuperCool. I like this offseason. Two intriguing redemption stories and we bring back our whole rotation (well, regular season rotation).


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Don't like it too much. He could be cancerous. But I suppose if he was they can cut him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If he ****s this up there's no hope he'll play professional basketball.



> @*HPbasketball*  3m /Wade sits down on bench. /wipes face with towel /sees Beasley / double-take "OH GOD I'M BACK IN 2009 IT'S LKE QUANTUM LEAP WITH WEED"


:rotf:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now re-sign Juwan and have him be Mike's babysitter 

I like the signing. This has been the Heat's MO the last couple of seasons. Low risk/High reward signings. If he cant stay straight, he's gone and if its before the contract becomes guaranteed, Micky loses no more money. And if it hits, you hit on a talented (still 24 year old) player who can help off the bench.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL. Le Batard show is joking about Odom being next.

HEYO!!











And Birdman...And UD...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dont forget Oden, who had become an alcoholic :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:laugh: Almost edited him in!

So, if we jump the gun a bit and put Mike among the final 15

Chalmers / Cole
Wade / Allen
James / Beasley / Jones 
Bosh / Battier / Lewis
Haslem / Andersen / Anthony / Oden

That's 14, with one open spot. Varnado has a leg up on everyone else for it, even more so if Joel is traded, assuming a deal can be worked out.

Speaking of shotblocking C's, now the Whiteside reports seem less false...? :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wonder if he'll wear #30 again. I still see people rocking Heat Beasley jerseys to games. Not like he was necessarily _bad _when he was here. Pat at least believes his best years were here.

Man, never would've thought Pat would sign up for more Beasley. Felt like he was so happy to get rid of him, and never wanted him in the first place. I know the fans will go nuts, should he make it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I think Cole has earned the #30. 

Yeah, surprising Riley signing. Shows how much confidence he has in Lebron, Wade, Bosh and the rest of the vets in this locker room to make sure Mike stays straight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Woj is coming up on Lebatards show in a little bit.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I came. 

BEAS! :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

How the hell did I forget about NoNo? :gunner:Shame on me. Certainly didn't mean Mike would take it from him.

Was surprised to hear from Skolnick that UD has kept a close relationship with Mike. He alone can keep him in line.



Memories flooding in






Remember thinking we got our own Durant back then.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> :laugh: Almost edited him in!
> 
> So, if we jump the gun a bit and put Mike among the final 15
> 
> ...


Of that possible roster, Mike would be the youngest. Even Cole is older than him. Pretty crazy. 

Only been about 3 years since we gave him up for nothing. Seems like much longer ago.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Weird in a way we kinda signed him to replace mike miller...when the opposite happened in 2010. 

I'm guessing Beas takes either #0 or #8. 

He had tht huge tip dunk repping the fro I remember.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 3m
> Oh, and Heat still have their $3.2 million mid-level left, in case any other bargains drop from the top shelf at buyout deadline.


Pat Riley at it again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Was just thinking that we must still have some room. Oden and Beas for Miller looks pretty good on face value. 

A vet PG backup would be nice just for stability. I love that we are injecting some youth into the equation though.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Kind of fascinated. This could get really interesting.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Mario Chalmers ‏@mchalmers15 21m
> Well well well the homie is back. I want every heat fan to welcome back my brotha @easyst0 aka mr buckets back to Miami. We focused


..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Thinking #8 since he had his highest PPG year in Minny, and last year was kinda ugly for him. Not sure if Ennis technically has the rights to it still, though. 

Shocked Cole is older than him. That's crazy.

Tried and failed to psyche myself up for Al Harrington a few weeks ago. This is way more fun.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

ESPN



> It took some doing on Beasley's side to make the Heat offer become reality. A person familiar with the situation told The Associated Press that the team initially had no interest in bringing Beasley back, then was swayed after the former Kansas State star offered to accept a non-guaranteed contract.


*more*



> In his two Miami seasons, Beasley played in 87 Heat wins. In the three seasons since, he's been part of 57 wins.


:eek8:


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I'm smelling a name change again....



........no, no I'm not.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good sign that Mike pushed for a non-guaranteed deal with us this early on. Woj said on LeBatard that other teams expressed interest, so he may've been able to get a guaranteed spot elsewhere. He knows what he's signing up for in Miami. I'd imagine he's ready to work.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Probably the best game I'd seen from him since he left. His handle has clearly improved, though I'm sure that gets him in trouble a lot. Not all shots we'd want next to the Big 3, but in some of the one-star units we could use that kind of skill.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I see this guy hurting you more than helping

Guy can score though, and your teams help D is amazing, so I could be wrong.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We should play Mike at the 4 mostly. Double picks with he and Bosh, one rolls, one pops.

It'll be nice to have some additional floor spacing at the front court also. 

So never saw this coming, stoked.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Interested to see what position he'll play. He's seemed to become more comfortable at the 3 since leaving here. But in our system, I think he can play that 4. Though his rebounding is still a question mark.


> Andrew Lynch ‏@AndrewLynch 3 Sep
> Michael Beasley is 67/171 on corner 3s in his career (39.2%). That's not too shabby.


Well he'll get a ton of those in our offense.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

He'll only be able to do what he did at the 3 more effectively at the 4. Even in the post, he wants to face a guy up and beat him off the dribble or create space for a pull-up. We generally like to have our 4s out on the 3-point line, so he can operate in the same space.

I remembered him hitting a good amount of corner 3s with us.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bosh and Bease at the 4/5? Good lord, our interior D won't be swiss cheese, it will be shredded cheese.

I have a feeling Bease won't get much minutes. I have a feeling JJ is still ahead of him in the rotation.

If Bron and Bease are on the floor at the same time, I have a feeling Bron will be at the 4 and Bease at the 3.

The good thing about Bease is that he can add to the MIA match up nightmare because he is a tweener.

I'm quite surprised to see that Pat signed him. I guess the non-guaranteed made it happen.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Nothing but upside for 775k i'll take it for sure


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So funny looking back at the 07 and 08 drafts. I really wanted Thad Young in 07, and then read about Beasley coming up next year and was like, "If only we could get HIM!" Now I just wish Beasley could be a poor man's Young.







Forgot about this game. Beas got to be option numero uno with Dwyane out. Looked a good deal thicker back then.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

..


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

LeGoat06 said:


> Nothing but upside for 775k i'll take it for sure


I agree. Beasley could be a good role player.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Exactly, and his vacation should have taught him he's no superstar. He should be more willing to accept a role and listen to the now-"veteran" (and 2x champ) Spo.

DZ, I'd think Spo would prefer Beas play his mins next to Birdman. He needs to be alongside someone with infectious energy, and it helps that Bird can clean up some of his mistakes.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Should we expect a Kwame Brown signing soon? You guys seem to have a fetish for famous draft busts this offseason.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Waiting for the Knicks to buyout Bargnani.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

He was a great rebounder in college.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, so weird how poorly that translated, at least in Miami. Since then he's been playing almost exclusively on the perimeter, and his teams likely haven't demanded it of him, especially Minnesota.

Our All-Pre-Decision Team has a sixth-man now:

Chalmers
Wade
Jones
Haslem/Beasley
Joel

BOSS. :joel:

(I guess Varnado technically counts too?)



Going down a Heat Beasley rabbit hole, I came across one of his later shining moments in a Heat uniform.







Forgot how epic the afro-tip was








Looking back at the Heat highlights, I like him much more at PF, though it's great he's trimmed down and developed his perimeter skills a tad. Even at PF, I think the Heat would want to keep him at his current weight with the way the team has evolved. He's quicker now and we've seen more and more guys be able to play PF without being bulky, especially with bench units.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:yesyesyes:

:laugh: Wanted to see if I could find my post from last offseason clamoring for a BEZ reunion. It was before Minny even let him go.



Jace said:


> Not sure what's coming over me right now (early onset offseason fever?), but I suddenly really want this man back:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty funny looking back. Never thought it would really ever happen, and I wasn't alone 



> Wade County said:
> 
> 
> > I would Randy so hard if we got Beas back :laugh: not gonna happen though


Well?

Some more funny retrospective stuff in that thread.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I can't get excited by this move.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jace, I already said I came. How much more Randy do you want bro!? :laugh:

At this point in his career, I'm hoping Beas is essentially a 3/4 version of JR Smith/Jamal Crawford. Our offense is much more designed for mid range an long range jumpers than it used to be, and our O is a lot more free flowing than it was during Mikes initial stint. I think he should fit in well, will be interesting to see how Spo uses him. I'm guessing minute split:

Chalmers (26) / Cole (18) / Allen (4)
Wade (31) / Allen (17)
James (26) / Battier (14) / Beasley (8) / Jones (0)
Haslem (12) / Beasley (12) / Bosh (12) / James (12) / Lewis (0)
Bosh (20) / Birdman (16) / Oden (12)

Might be overrating Oden and Beas and underrating battier and haslem here though


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just looking back at his numbers while he was here. Rookie year shot 47%/41% from 3 and 77% from the line. His biggest problem seems to be how his game has regressed. Dont know how he can shoot 80% from the line one year and come back the following year and shoot 64%. He just hasnt cared much about basketball. 

Hopefully him practically begging to be signed back here is a sign that he's ready to turn the corner.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Exactly. If I had to choose one side to be more interested in the reunion than the other, it would be Beasley's. Everyone said he needed to be in the right place to succeed, and Minny and PHX proved that to be true. Now he knows what he's getting into in Miami.

Hard for me to see him getting 20 mins a game (would have to be something like last 5 of 1st/3rd and first 5 of 2nd/4th...I guess maybe it could work). I could even see him being used somewhat like MM, sort of on the bubble of the rotation. Would be nice if they could carve out around 15 for him. 

Earlier in the thread I said I don't think we'll see much of Beas-Bosh together, but if we did, Horns would be an intriguing set to run.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> dwyanewade
> 21 minutes ago
> 
> Sometimes u need to fall 2 see who will pick up.. Welcome home Beas we got your back... #heatfamily http://instagram.com/p/eN6SCClCCq/













btw, good point made by someone in "ask Ira" column today. Talking about Beasley possibly being a distraction. No matter what he does, it will not come close to what will be the biggest off the court "distraction" this upcoming season and that's Lebron and next summer's free agency.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Really liked seeing that tweet from Dwyane. Yesterday I'd run across his from last year when Beasley was signed by Phoenix. I thought he hated him when he was here, but obviously he's fond of the knucklehead.

Yeah actually it crossed my mind that the Heat wouldn't mind having the Oden saga AND the Beasley saga taking minds off the LeBron story.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I think a lot of people are underestimating this move.

I readily admit Beasley has been a complete bust, but not because he lacks the talent. If he just "got it" he could be an all-star in this league without question.

The Suns are going to be paying him $5 million next year to sit on our bench on a non-guaranteed contract. I think he's going to be at worst what JR Rider was for the Lakers: lead our bench in scoring and be a talented role player.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Most people poopooing this seem to think that this can only work out positively if he turns into the player we all thought he'd be. We don't need him to be the first option he was projected to be, the 2nd option we wanted him to be, or even 3rd/4th/5th. He'd at most be the 6th guy we'd ask for offense from. On top of that, his skillset is absolutely perfect for our system and personnel. In my opinion, even if he figured out the mental stuff, he's short of either size or athleticism/speed to be a sure-fire starter on a contender, but I think he's ideal as bench punch. He's developed bad habits since leaving Miami, but I think those could easily be broken by becoming reacquainted with our system. Impossible for me to believe he's as bad as the stats reflected last year. Even if he is, fricking JR Smith won a 6MOY last year also shooting 40%. The most important part is we will never _need _him. Throw him in the game in the 2nd quarter and see how hot his hand is and where his head is. If it doesn't go well, maybe that night will just be a first half night for the Beas. Oh well, more minutes for dudes with rings. I think we've been exposed to have offensive lulls at times when we go to the bench, so he sure could help.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Beasley plays little to no defense and isn't the best teammate, but I can't see how this is a bad move. He will provide great scoring for Miami off the bench. It's a tremendous deal for any team to have someone like Beasley come off the bench for you.

If he was going to be a starter for this team, then I would be very skeptical. But obviously that isn't going to happen. I think this will do wonders for him. Hell look at what happened with JR Smith in NY. Obviously that team isn't nearly as stacked, but I think this will be a great thing for both Miami and Beasley. 

Miami continues to get better. If Oden is healthy, I can't see anyone knocking down the Heat.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:laugh: Looking through the old threads...despite wanting Rose over him, I was a Beasley apologist to the bitter end. Remember hoping we'd find a way to keep him and play him off the bench, like his rookie year. Well...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

All star game from a couple of weeks ago. Mike highlights at 41 seconds


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Really interested to see what kind of role he can work himself into here. Am I being crazy thinking he could work his way to taking over a lot of UD an Battiers minutes? Particularly in the regular season I could see it happening-preserving Shane and UD for the postseason grind. Our bench definitely needs some additional offensive punch. I'm looking forward to this experiment. Like Adam said, he hasn't failed because he lacks talent, he has failed due to a lack if structure and his own demons. I'm hoping he can come through as a viable 6th man this year.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

His body has really changed since his rookie year 






Looks so much more small forward-y now. Still a stretch-4 in my eyes. I think we'll see him used more like we used him in the first stint (screen-setter as opposed to user, for instance); but he'll be much more adept at taking his man off the dribble, as well as finishing (remember how awful he was at finishing early in his career?). With his corner-3 efficacy, it's almost like having Battier being able to take his man off the dribble when closed out on, and unlike Miller, being able to finish somewhat athletically. Beasley may not be an explosive leaper, but he's fairly acrobatic in the air.

As far as being a viable sixth man, the talent is no doubt there. The skillset is perfect. But even if he keeps his head straight, he's still buried behind some guys. Battier and UD would have to be fine with Mike getting large chunks of their regular season minutes. Honestly, I don't see why they wouldn't. They're old, pragmatic, and just won back-to-back rings. You can probably throw Ray in that mix as well. If he makes the roster, Spo will definitely give him opportunities, with his "fluid" rotation. 

I think he could really help himself out by trying to resurrect some of his rebounding skills of the past. He was around 8 per 36 his years in Miami. Who knows, maybe his new-found quickness will help him hustle to boards, assuming he'll be playing closer to the basket than he has away from us. He has to still have the instincts in there somewhere, no?

One of my worries is the mixture of our free-flowing offense, his seeing himself as a SF now, the fact that our 4s are usually behind the 3-point line now, and watching LeBron play all the time will make him try to do too much on the perimeter. I've seen him do some nice stuff as the pick-and-roll handler in highlights, but I don't want to see much of it. I'd want to limit his ballhandling compared to what he's been doing of late. That's where I imagine much of his pernicious play has come from.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

At best, he is a combo forward off the bench who solves our bench scoring woes and is a possible piece to be utilized in a central role post-Big 3. At best you still have trouble using him in certain situations since a Beasley/Bosh frontcourt would be bad. Very bad.

At worst, he rots on end of the bench while launching jumpers in spot minutes and getting torched defensively. Gets DNPs many nights while we wonder if he is high on the bench.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ive been watching a ton of youtube clips lately on some of Beas' time here in Miami, aswell as his other teams. Definitely think we used him best, lot of movement off the ball (as Wade dominated it) and even some post ups. I remember the game against the Suns where he played as our zone buster, basically roving the paint and getting short jumpers and layups. Saddens me a bit hearing the hope in Tony and Eric's voice whenever he does something, and then seeing how he is regarded now. 

Minny used him off ball screens a lot, seemed like most of his O was from 18-20 feet jumpers though. Which is OK when they drop, but ugly when they don't. He looks much skinnier in Phoenix and Minny than he did in Miami, which is weird considering he was like 18-19 here compared to 24 now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Alex Kennedy ‏@AlexKennedyNBA 20m
> Mike Beasley is really trying to make the most of this opportunity in Miami. He's already training with the Heat's veterans at the facility.


..


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

He's getting patted on the back for training with the team in September? Come on.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Baby steps


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Baby steps


That's true I guess. Anything positive with this guy is good right now, even the smallest of things. 

I absolutely don't see him keeping it up, but I've been wrong in the past.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:whoknows: When I heard he was in Miami last Monday to sign, I assumed he'd be hanging around to start working out and impressing the braintrust.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Why? I guess he can replace Udonis...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

If he can provide defence and rebounding like him and knock down that 18 or 20 footer. That rebounding and defence might be in the way of him replacing UD though...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

You guys mean as a starter? He's a good enough rebounder when he plays PF to get by (Shane got by there, and he's an awful rebounder). The problem is the defense. Can he keep from getting annihilated by the Wests, Garnetts, etc.? Perhaps you could hide him with LeBron taking some of those assignments, but that could get really tricky. It's tempting to imagine Mike in the starting lineup since he could provide a similar benefit to the previous Mike who was successfully injected into the 5th spot. We've found that we're better off when that guy is able to stretch the floor out to the 3-point line. I wouldn't mind seeing it tried out, but I can't see how him off the bench isn't viewed by the team as the best way to use him. It would also just seem odd to put him, especially considering his recent history, in the starting lineup of a back to back champ, at least at the start of the season. 

Who knows. It's one of those crazy moves you could see the Spurs pulling and ripping off a ridiculous season (I could imagine him flourishing next to Duncan). He'd have to really buy into a specific role.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, I strongly doubt he will be a starter during any point this season. Think we will stick with UD as the token starter, but I'm really expecting only 14 minutes or so for Udonis this year. I think Mike could carve out 20-24 minutes backing up both forward spots though, if his play warrants it. If he is Phoenix version Beas, he won't see the court, he has to get a conscience with his shot selection and learn to play effectively off Wade (who he has before) and Lebron. The good thing is that we are a very unselfish ball club, hopefully he buys in. He will need to work his ass off defensively too, we can afford 1 shitty defender on the court out of 5, but not much more. 

Despite what his % show, he is a very good midrange shooter. His problem has been shot selection. If he can get that right, he will be a valuable piece.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Nan, I don't mean as a starter. I assumed that UD wasn't starting.

In my views, UD is a hussle/defense/debound specialist that can stretch the floor a little.

Only way I see Bease cutting into UD's minutes is if he can bring that hussle/defense/rebound.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD doesn't exactly have a stranglehold on any minutes at this point, save for what he'll likely get to start games. He was getting some playoff DNP-CDs once Miller was starting, I believe.

You bring up a good point about poor defenders, WC. Would make it hard to play both Beasley and Ray together. Maybe Mike _should _start. :laugh: Not really, though. His fellow Goof Trooper Rio is also a horrible defender.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

BlackNRed said:


> Why? I guess he can replace Udonis...


Your hands allowed you to write something suggesting Michael Beasley could replace Udonis Haslem!?

:wtf:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> If he can provide defence and rebounding like him and knock down that 18 or 20 footer. That rebounding and defence might be in the way of him replacing UD though...


If Michael Beasley could rebound/defend like Haslem and have his offensive arsenal then he would be an All-Star caliber two way player.

Ain't happenin'


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Beasley > Haslem, There I said it


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They were both pretty bad last year, statistically. At least UD provided unquantifiable defense, though. PER? 10.8 for Beas, 9.9 for UD. League average = 15.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Beez in the trap beez in the trap


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem isn't a rebounder or a defender. He hasn't been for a long time.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

He still puts up good rebounding numbers, but doesn't exactly pass the eye test for what you'd want there. He still has his moments defensively, too. It's not saying much, but he's been our best post defender, probably.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm interested to see any videos of Oden practicing. If he has any good form my guess would be that Haslem is going to see the floor very little next season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Heat aren't going to let the media see him do any five-on-five stuff. They've put up a video of him shooting jumpers, though.


----------



## brucelv (Oct 29, 2013)

heat will win 2013-2014


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

At least one game.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Jace said:


> At least one game.


Maybe even more!


----------

